# There HAS to be a tackle shop in my area...



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

...besides sports authority and Wal-tard. If anyone knows of someplace near rockville where I can find a decent selection of rods/reels/tackle PLEASE let me know. 

I'm really sick of picking through a bunch of junk and asking questions of someone I had to flag down from the sportswear aisle.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Have you tried Galyans near Rio? That's the only other place I know of near Rockville.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Otter, you want freshwater?*

There are places for freshwater, but nothing decent for the bay. Galyans has some decent stuff but not the greatest prices. Wal-Mart in G'town is HORRIBLE. I wish it were the Wal-Mart in Bowie--it's pretty good.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

How bout Dicks on Dobin Road in Colombia they have a decent amount of Surf Fishin gear and Salmon Rods for tossin lures.Is Colombia MD close to you?Otter?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

If you want good saltwater gear, you're gonna have to drive. Galyans has a few things, but limited. If you're going to buy a big ticket item there such as a reel or rod, search the internet for local prices and they will match the price. I got $20 off of my Shimmano Spheros reel that way.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Galyans has a good selection but you can never get any help.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

It depends on which Galyan's and who's working that day.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*I did some looking around after I posted...*

Yeah I found Galyans ad on google. Place looks better than sports authority anyway, and yeah that Walmart in Gtown is one of the WORST I've ever been to. It's amazing places like that stay in business. 

Pauky- great tip about their prices. I heard they matched but I didn't think to get prices off the net. I'm gonna check it out tonight. Thanks once again all


----------



## jkebmry (Sep 26, 2004)

*Hey Otter where you at in R-ville?*

I'm in Gaithersburg....maybe we can get together for a trip to the Bay or something like that. I have been going to Lewes quite a bit lately and usually save my tackle shop purchases for those trips. I also do quite a bit of fresh water fishing and go to the Frederick Walmart for that sort of stuff.

Another place I go over to Bass Pro shops at Arundel Mills and the Cabellas in Hamberg, PA a couple of times a year.

- Jeff -


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Twinbrook/Baltimore rd area*

Don't know if you know that area or not but I'm pretty central to everything. 

Yeah we'll have to make a trip sometime while the bite's still decent. Shoot me a PM whenever you want.

Nick


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I work in Rockville about 1 mile from Galyans and don't even bother going there. That should say something. But, knowing they will match prices is nice to know. The Sports Authority sadly is the best place in Rockville. 

Jeff, Columbia is not near Rockville.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*I'm seeing a BPS trip in my future.*

Prob is I have no patience. I could get exactly what I want online, just don't want to wait a few days for it.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*If you are going to BPS*

You might as well stop at Dicks, in Columbia. They have had consistantly better prices (IMHO). If they don't have what you want just drive a bit further to BPS


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*You have a number or directions for Dicks?*

I cant' find anything about it.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*big cut and paste*

http://www.google.com/local?hl=en&l...atlng=39240277,-76839722,10532275885379941808


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

*Area's Best Tackle shops*

The best tackle shops that I've found in this area are mostly around Baltimore. Tochtermans, The Fishin Shop and BPS. If you're really hardcore you could drive down to Greentop (Richmond area). I pick up a few things from Walmart and Dick's but nothing serious. When I want serious stuff (TODAY) I head for B'more.

I've heard from a reliable source that Galyans was bought by Dick's a few months ago.


----------



## RJohn (Oct 24, 2002)

Might try Clyde's on Hammonds Ferry Rd (Google it) or Angler's east of Annapolis before the Bay Bridge (on Rt 50 on the right after the Red, Hot and Blue or the Wawa). 
The fun of seeing all the stuff and wigglin the rods might make up for the time involved. Anglers will be pretty sparse now over the winter cause they emphasize hunting now.
John


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Also Warren's Bait Box in Glen Burnie if it isn't too far out of your way. Little place, but they have a decent selection... and some of the best bloodworms around.

Speaking of bloodworms... Stranglers has a bad reputation on this board. I stay away from them now. Have noticed other things overpriced there too. 

.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

> When I want serious stuff (TODAY) I head for B'more


Me too.
I drive from Frederick to Baltimore just for that old fashioned friendly service at Tochtermans. They have good stuff and if they don't have what you want they will get it for you.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Tochterman's was a class act. Wonderful friendly service--just don't get lost and end up where I ended up...I'd rather be in prison. B-More has some pretty ugly areas apparently...


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*You were on the Eastside wern't you Husky*

You must of been on the east side past or around Canton.Do you remember what street you were on?A buddy of mine live within 3-4 blocks within the Moravia-Edison way.But after doing a delivery job that took me to SE DC many days I feel at home.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

*responce to.*

"If you want good saltwater gear, you're gonna have to drive. Galyans has a few things, but limited. If you're going to buy a big ticket item there such as a reel or rod, search the internet for local prices and they will match the price. I got $20 off of my Shimmano Spheros reel that way."

do they acctually look at the site and make sure that what's on the printed paper is the same thing on the site? or just show them the paper and they will honor it. ??? because if it is the second one.. then i can make some website or word that looks like a website where they sell rod/reel and get 50% off. heheh


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

not sure anymore. Got off highway and was supposed to turn right I guess around the stadium. I never made the turn and went straight for a while. When I didn't find the road I wanted, I decided to go right. Projects...


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Sounds like you were on the Eastside.


----------

